# red gilled corydoras



## magoolie (Sep 19, 2011)

hi, i set up a tank 3 weeks ago, i have introduced 2 corydoras into tank last monday and have been doing well for 5 days, now one of them has been getting red gills now for last 24 hours, and is getting worse, all othe fish are doing great with no problems, the nitrate is up only a small amount due too the test and not high @ all. could this be amonia spike and cause only one fish to be sick or is this something else. the fish itself is feeding and swimming normal and doesnt seem too be distressed.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

magoolie said:


> hi, i set up a tank 3 weeks ago, i have introduced 2 corydoras into tank last monday and have been doing well for 5 days, now one of them has been getting red gills now for last 24 hours, and is getting worse, all othe fish are doing great with no problems, the nitrate is up only a small amount due too the test and not high @ all. could this be amonia spike and cause only one fish to be sick or is this something else. the fish itself is feeding and swimming normal and doesnt seem too be distressed.


Need more information. What species of Cory? What's your tank temperature? What's your ammonia level?


----------



## magoolie (Sep 19, 2011)

tank temp is 24 deg C , the fish is a julii cory, and the no2 is 0.5 and no3 is 20, with ph of 7


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

magoolie said:


> tank temp is 24 deg C , the fish is a julii cory, and the no2 is 0.5 and no3 is 20, with ph of 7


There's your answer. Julii Cories tend to have redder gills that other Cories so unless they stop eating or get lethargic chances are there's nothing wrong with them.


----------



## magoolie (Sep 19, 2011)

okay ty very much for the quick responce, weight of my mind that


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

magoolie said:


> okay ty very much for the quick responce, weight of my mind that


No problem. Make sure you pick up a few more as Cories like to be shoals of at least 4-5.


----------



## magoolie (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah im looking for 5 total, just adding them slowly too the tank,


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

magoolie said:


> yeah im looking for 5 total, just adding them slowly too the tank,


In a 50 gallon you could have actually have as many as 8 or so without any problems.


----------

